
Sci-Hub sued by American Chemical Society over cloned site - Chris2048
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/sci-hub-pirate-bay-scientists-sued-by-american-chemical-society-over-cloned-site-1628782
======
celticninja
I wonder if the legal cost to sue is being met by Elsevier? They must know
they will never collect on their judgement against sci-hub and ACS must know
that there is no chance of them getting a judgement that covers their legal
costs so I wonder where the benefit is for them?

~~~
Chris2048
A warning to non-russian webmasters?

